# Questions on Hiking the NE Highpoints



## pennst51 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, Two friends and myself are planning on coming up from Ohio to hike the highpoints in the Northeast and was looking for some advice.  We are planning on coming up the 13th thru 21 of May, I hear this is not the best time but time conflicts have limited us to then.  I am wondering if I could get some advice on how to make this trip as much fun and safe as possible.  If you have any information on what some good trails, gear needed, conditions to expect, camping grounds, and ANY other information that you think would be helpful would be great.
Thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, the trickiest part is that you may still be dealing with winter conditions on the higher summits in Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine. Mt. Washington's reputation for the world's worst weather is well-deserved; you could find it sunny and warm or subzero and blizzarding, perhaps both on the same day.

Another thing to consider are the rules for entry to Baxter State Park in Maine, which will open May 15th for the season, as well as the difficulties that can be had trying to get in as a day visitor (you have to be at the gate very early in the morning).

If you can narrow down your question range a bit, it would be a lot easier to answer.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2006)

great points by michaelJ.  you should have zero problems with the high points of MA, RI, and CT.  but the high points for VT, NH, and ME could present some weather obstacles.  even in may, winter conditions can preside on these peaks and snow in may is not uncommon on washington.  though this year has been pretty sparse on the snow, so i suspect you want have to worry much about most trails (some like tuckerman ravine trail will not be passable yet due to snow).


----------



## TenPeaks (Mar 16, 2006)

I know for high pointers getting to the summit of the states highest point by any means possible is the main goal. That means you don't have to hike to the summit unless you want to. Keep in mind that there is an auto road on one side of Mt. Washington and a cog rail road on the other. However, I'm not sure when either will open for the season. www.mountwashington.org may have more details.

Mt. Mansfield in VT also has an auto road, but it does not go all the way to the summit. You'd still have to hike about a mile across the ridge to reach the high point. There's also a gondola that takes you most of the way to the top from the Stowe ski area.

Mt. Greylock in MA has an auto road as well. It goes all the way to the top and should be open by mid May.

The CT high point is about 1 mile from the road on the side of Mt. Frissel. The hard part of that hike is just finding the trailhead. Do a search on the web for directions.

Hitting both CT and MA highpoints on the same day is entirely doable. If you begin early enough you could probably hit RI too.

The official highpoint in RI has been controversial for years due to the land owner forbidding access. However, I heard the land was recently sold and the high point can now be accessed on weekends. It's a short walk from the road.

Mt. Katahdin in ME is a long hard climb no matter which route you take. You'll need to be in descent hiking condition to make it to the top. There's a lot of issues with getting into the park, parking your car, weather conditions, etc. Do some research before your long drive to northern Maine.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome,  are you highpointing or peakbagging?  Read are you planning on or open to possibility of driving up  Mt. Washington, Greylock & 4/5ths of the way up Mansfield?

If yes, should be easy enough to do & you can do Southern New England in a day no problem.

As I understand the issues:

Not certain RI is open every weekend or not.  It definitely is more hiker friendly than before (they aren't armed) but unsure if every weekend or every other weekend.  I can check the local two websites I visit to get some info.  Suggest you check www.americasroof.com for info.  I suspect they have up to date info as it is one of the Premier highpointer's websites.

CT you can drive on the Mt. Washington Road (this is what MA calls the State Forest just north of the CT border, in MA it's also called East Street I believe) to a trailhead that requires you to hike over Round & Frissell's summit & down a bit to the pin that marks the border & CT's highpoint.  When I was last there, the log book is kept on Frissell's summit.
(As a peakbagger, I always think of hiking from this road as cheating but that is my opinion only)

MA  road should be open, can takes trails from part way up the road or drive to the top.  Can do longer hike on AT from north or south as a day trip too.  If you hike on AT, it will likely take most of a day to do as you have to go over the only other 3K peak in MA from the south & almost the top of one of the state's top 10 from the north + two sub-peaks of Greylock.  Other options available too.  If backpacking CT or MA (plus up north) bears are an issue.  (A friend of mine did the AT in 1999, only saw one bear, near Greylock)

Black flies likely an issue in Southern sections, may be too early in North.  If too early in North that means a cold spring & you'll find snow instead, if warm Spring, bring DEET at least 30% & better at 90+% as northern states, especially ME are bad

VT.  State & Green Mountain Club frown on hiking above treeline during mud season, early on in your trip, it will be mud season,   perhaps later too, typically they use Memorial Day as the end of the season.  If warn & Dry Spring, might open up early.  Unsure if they frown on above treeline or close trails.  I did 3500+ Mt. Hunger two years ago, trail sign said close.  Mansfield though does have summit stewards & an approach from a State Park.  They may regulate & actually fine.  I don't know.

NH  As others mentioned weather can be issue, trails will have snow, possibly significant, if April & late March have Nor'easters that bring snow, road may not be open.  The way the season has been so far, road likely will be open, train likely will be open.  I've hiked Mt. Washington 12 times to date, never any earlier than 6/10, athough twice in Spring with a third Spring June date planned this year.  If road open, this may be your easiest highpoint if driving is okay to you.

ME.  Assuming what others said is true, I have no reason to doubt them, park is not open to summer visitors until 05/15.  Even then, rangers can close trails if they feel it's dangerous.  This is the most regulated area in the New England outdoors.  Almost all who have been, myself included call it the most beautiful too, those regulations help keep it that way.  You will want to give yourself a couple of days at least in case on the first days they close the trails on you.  Arrive early so you can go up from Roaring Brook.    Chimney Pond & the Knife's Edge are must see's IMO.

Flying or driving?  If flying can do a loop from Boston to RI & end in Maine.  If Driving, I guess can still do RI first by hitting 95 across CT & then diverging off as you get near Providence.  Lean-to's on Bear Mt. (CT's highest Mt. peak, near Frissell)  lean-to's & campsites/platforms on AT & LT in vicinity of Greylock & Mansfield, Bear & Greylock are both on AT used to be covered in one AT guide book

Campgrounds in NH abound, can find some run by forest service through the USFS site, some are State Parks can be found on NH state park sight.  AMC runs a lodge at base of Mt. Washington's most popular approach & a Hostel in nearby Gorham is reasonable too if a shower sounds appealing after a few days.

Camping in BSP is highly regulated with reservations required, some campgrounds outside available, unsure when they open since park is closed & ME black flies & ADK black flies are legendary.

You said Northeast. Is Marcy on your list too?  Can be done after MA & before VT, easiest approach from ADK Loj near Lake Placid.  It's still almost 15 miles RT, same weather & snow issues as ME, NH & VT.  While not as strict as BSP, some rules for camping including bear cannisters. Sites available near ADK Loj & part way up the trail. Can not camp above 4,000 feet. (maybe 3500) 

Since I live here I have not tried doing all in a few days I have done VT & NY on back to back days along with NH & NY on back to back days.  I usually stay in hostels, AMC or ADK lodges or on occasion in NY a B&B.   

www.Americasroof.com should be a valuable resource to help plan your trip.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 18, 2006)

Geez, I don't think I have anything I could possibly add after MikeP's post!

Also - good points all about the difference of highpointing and peakbagging. It does make a definite difference on the recommendations (though with Katahdin, it's still a strenuous hike no matter how you do it).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 18, 2006)

Based on the questions in your post it sounds like your pretty inexperienced. No disrespect intended. For the time period your looking at doing Mt Washington, Mt Mansfield and Katadin would be taking a very big risk. Please be patient and wait till summer. The experience will be much better and safer and you will achieve the goals mentioned.


----------



## Angus (Mar 20, 2006)

to echo the last post & the general theme -especially at Katadhin. you're heading for a) disaster or b) not a good time unless you really know what you're doing and weather/ground conditions really work in your favor.

as a sometime companion of someone who is attempting the fifty peaks (see my earlier inquiry about boundary mtn in nv), do when it's nice in NE - either late july/early august.

I few years back we did Katadhin one day and then attempted Washington the next, one of the guys with us could only make it up the tuckerman's trail 3/4 of a mile, Katadhin beat the **** out of him the day before!

unless you have a pass - we showed up at the Katadhin gate at 5 AM and there were a good # of cars in front of us.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 23, 2006)

I received a PM & while not northeast mountain veterans, they do have a 1 day Grand Canyon trip rim to floor & back trip & a few March days in the smokies.  Willing to get crampons, axes etc & willing to listen to good advice over warnings. 

I've already recommended skipping axes unless they practice with them & have asked if I can share parts of the PM since it provides more details on their background & plans.

Outside of BSP & possible closing of Mansfield in Mud Season, issue is really rotten snow, ice & potential of Spring storms.  Washington Via jewell or Ammo not a problem due to avalanche or ice fall, just very tiring, would want an off day afterwards.  Slogging up Marcy in this stuff might even be worse due to distance but again no issue on ice fall or Avalanche.  More water crossings for Marcy which may be an issue but potential work arounds there, Lake Arnld to crossover would bring you in over a couple of potential early Spring crossing issues, the folks at the ADK Loj & High Peaks visitor Center can help there.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Black flies likely an issue in Southern sections, may be too early in North.  If too early in North that means a cold spring & you'll find snow instead, if warm Spring, bring DEET at least 30% & better at 90+% as northern states, especially ME are bad
> 
> ME.  Assuming what others said is true, I have no reason to doubt them, park is not open to summer visitors until 05/15.  Even then, rangers can close trails if they feel it's dangerous.  This is the most regulated area in the New England outdoors.  Almost all who have been, myself included call it the most beautiful too, those regulations help keep it that way.  You will want to give yourself a couple of days at least in case on the first days they close the trails on you.  Arrive early so you can go up from Roaring Brook.    Chimney Pond & the Knife's Edge are must see's IMO.
> 
> ...



I totaly agree with Mike on the BLACK FLIES! OMG, unfortunately my husband and I found out the hard way that May is not good for hiking because of the BLACK FLIES at this time of year! I think they should become the Maine State bird! Them and the mosqutioes!    If it wasn't for them, May would be the perfect time to hike!  Sorry, this in my opinion....I have a very hard time with biting bugs in the summer.....I welt up so bad.

As far as doing Katahdin, it definately is a must see! And you would need a full day to hike it, exactly like Mike said.  I swear, just about every time we've been up to Baxter, we've seen Moose, with the exception of our winter hikes. Yeah, I don't know all the rules about Baxter, we have a friend that ALWAYS gets our reservations and we just tag along. But I do know that one year we almost couldn't go up to Chimney Pond Trail because of high water from a rain storm and when we did get the okay to go, WOW, was there ever a reason for that! We still had to find our way across a stream on the way up, after that though we had a great weekend up there! It's soo nice up there I always have a hard time when we have to leave! Seems like three days isn't long enough.


----------

